# thought you might like meeting Little LuLu, thanks for your prayers



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thought you might like seeing pictures of little LuLu, keep your prayers coming, she needs them. If she can stay strong she will have surgery on Tuesday, I will keep you updated.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Aww... bless her sweet little heart! What is the surgery for - have they diagnosed the injuries? I sure will be thinking of her. Feel better sweet Lulu!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for this sweet girl


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bonnie told me why she was having the surgery but I spaced out, I just kept looking at LuLu:smcry:I will make sure and find out what the plans are for the surgery. Bonnie did say the specialist said that there was a 75% chance of her making it through, but because she is so itty bitty they can't give more positive outcome. I believe if we keep praying fo little LuLu she will make it, God has his precious hand on her.
I have fell in love with her, from the very first day I met her, she is a cuddle bug and put her face in my neck:wub: I have a real attachment to LuLu, gosh I almost feel like she's mine. I'm going to be her God mommy:wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Awe, bless her sweet soul. She is in my prayers. Please keep us posted Paula.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Awww, I just want to hug and kiss her. A 75% chance is a good prognosis. Will keep the prayers coming!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, count me in for prayer. I have a little one too & you know how fragile they are---Lisi has gained weight now but still seems small to us. May God grant mercy to this baby. 
It was a senseless act but certainly not intentional. May God give us mercy to not be judgmental even if it was a stupid act on this woman's part. I have done some stupid things in my life too and am grateful for God's mercy. I know some may not agree but this is honestly how I feel.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, what a sweet little girl. She looks so sad, poor baby.:crying 2: Sending her love and hugs and well wishes.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be praying extra hard for you little precious! Praying she's strong enough to go through with the surgery, and it's successful!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

She is precious. I'llbe praying for her.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a beautiful face! Wow. She's a tiny one. I pray she gets stronger. I also hope that woman who hurt her will pay and never do it again. Dogs are living things, not toys!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I do agree that the lady should be held accountable for paying the vet fees. That is the least she can do.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Paula, count me in for prayer. I have a little one too & you know how fragile they are---Lisi has gained weight now but still seems small to us. May God grant mercy to this baby.
> It was a senseless act but certainly not intentional. May God give us mercy to not be judgmental even if it was a stupid act on this woman's part. I have done some stupid things in my life too and am grateful for God's mercy. I know some may not agree but this is honestly how I feel.


Sandi, Your heart is pure. Surely your prayers count extra!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for the update and also the picture. She really is one adorable little fluff and I hope that she makes it through her operation on Monday. Prognosis does sound positive.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh sweet little Lulu....I will continue to keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- as I mentioned in your other post about LuLu, I'm lifting her up to the Lord and praying for her continually.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Lulu in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I will be keeping this sweet little one in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lulu has not been far from my thoughts all today. Am praying the surgery will work and that she will have a complete recovery. She looks like such a little dear but her face is so sad. :huh:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for posting pics of LuLu. She is beautiful and its a very tragic story. I pray to God that she will be healed and back to herself in no time. Hugs and kisses to LuLu and her Mommy. rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you know LuLu was always such a happy baby girl, she loves to cuddle:wub: her mommy has told me she sleeps on her pillow right next to her face,:smootch: I start to cry when I look at her now, she looks so sad and is sooooo ill:smcry:I just won't let my mind think she isn't going to make it, 
FAITH IS BELIEVING IN WHAT YOU CAN'T SEE, I believe she is going to get through this but she is going to need all our prayers and all the love.
I start to cry when I think of how many of you, my dear friends, are taking your time to pray for little LuLu, GOD BLESS EACH OF YOU


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll be lighting candles for precious Lulu, Paula.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Sweet baby Lulu. She does look sad even though she's still a doll. This whole situation makes me ill. I hope that woman who did this to her does the right thing and takes responsibility. Paula I know you're just sick about it. I'm so sorry.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This is the second incident where one of your beloved malt baby has been hurt by a stranger. And those are adult people, they are not kids. We are so afraid to place rescues with kids, maybe kids are not the only problem and maybe kids are the least of the problems.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I hope this little one will have a full recovery. She's in my thoughts and prayers. On the other hand, people should really be more mindful when handling a small dog. I can't believe anyone would be so careless and drop her like they did. If they can make such an 'accident' on a small dog, what's to say that can't happen with a baby? People like that are very irresponsible that it's scary.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh bless that face. Continuing sending lots of prayers :grouphug:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I will be praying for precious Lulu. She is just adorable :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Paula, I haven't been on much lately, so I had to go back to the original post to see what happened with sweet little Lulu. It's such a horrible accident. I can't believe that it was anything other than that. You know I just went through what I did with Bonnie. I can't dare to think it was anything other than a very stupid and thoughtless person doing something that they shouldn't have. If you think otherwise, those thoughts will fester and take away good, loving thoughts and prayers for Lulu.

But, I know you. You're very pure of heart, and that's one of the things I love most about you. Think good thoughts, and give Lulu one of your wonderful prayers. She's in the best hands.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

:goodpost:
Words of wisdom. Prayers for Lulu! :heart:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Paula, count me in for prayer. I have a little one too & you know how fragile they are---Lisi has gained weight now but still seems small to us. May God grant mercy to this baby.
> It was a senseless act but certainly not intentional. May God give us mercy to not be judgmental even if it was a stupid act on this woman's part. I have done some stupid things in my life too and am grateful for God's mercy. I know some may not agree but this is honestly how I feel.


:goodpost::wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

So tragic..sorry I'm late on this..:embarrassed:I pray the surgery goes well for little Lulu..she's so tiny and adorable..rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How is it looking for this precious baby's surgery tomorrow Paula? Any update appreciated! Prayers continue.:wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Checking in on precious Lulu .Continuing my prayers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Any news on Lulu?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for sweet Lulu....How is she today?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

She is adorable Paula ,thank you for keeping us posted .Sending hugs and prayers your way .


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

We are all thinking of Lulu! rayer:


----------



## Desi87 (May 6, 2012)

Praying for Lulu, how is she doing?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I woke this morning praying for LuLu and thought I better remind everyone on sm to pray, instead my heart jumped with joy and a huge smile came to my face and my eyes tearedd up when I saw that you beat me to it. I LOVE YOU
I didn't talk to Bonnie yesterday, I am believing LuLu is strong enough for surgery today, I will let you know as soon as I find out something
Again I can't tell you enough how much you have made my day by your faithfulness. God is good


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

sending more good thoughts and prayers for Lulu.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Sending my prayers for Lulu.rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

eariler today my husband and I went to check in on LuLu at the boutique, Bonnie's daughter was there. she told us LuLu made it through the surgery. 
"PRAISE BE TO GOD"
here's what I know
LuLu was having a hard time breathing, when they put her under she stopped breathing for a few moments, there is a sack around a dogs heart, the sack had filled with fluids and was pressing on LuLu's heart, causing her to have a hard time breathing, when they took the fluids out of the sack she immediately started breathing on her own. They checked her out and found that it was this sack around the heart that had caused most of her issue. They had never operated on a 3lb baby before, but said she is holding her own. Bonnie will get a call tonight from her vet, I will call in the morning and here how precious LuLu is doing.
I believe with all my heart she is doing as well is because of our prayers, please continue them. she is not out of danger yet.
I love you


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Scary but good news Paula. Poor little Lulu. Such a horrible thing to happen to her. :smcry: I'm still praying for her and hope she has a full recovery. :wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Poor sweet baby. Please keep us updated. I have been thinking about her all day.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

That's good news. I will continue to keep Lulu and Bonnie in my prayers.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wii continue to pray for sweet Lulu..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Its great to hear this news Paula. I'll be saying more prayers for her too.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry that I just read this, but I can start now to pray for sweet Lulu's continued progress and strength, and I definitely believe in the power of prayer and that God cares for these precious creatures and what is dear to our hearts. I will be keeping up with her progress.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm relieved to hear LuLu made it through surgery. I'm hoping she will continue to fight and pull through this and have a full recovery. What a sweet precious baby. She is in my prayers.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

It's definitely a relief to hear that she made it through the surgery. She seems like a little fighter. I'll keep praying for her speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm continuing prayers for Lulu. Praying her little fighting spirit contiinues, and God sees her through this!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for the update, continuing to send prayers for Lulu's recovery.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I know today is a holiday, but I am praying that little Lulu is continuing to do better and better since her surgery yesterday. (((big hugs))) to Lulu and to her mom Bonnie. Let us know as soon as you can how things are going.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm glad she made it through surgery and they're on top of things. Poor little one... We're holding hands, paws and hearts ,for a fast recovery...


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Sending :innocent::innocent::innocent::innocent:Angels to look after little Lulu for a full recovery:amen:










*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

update on little LuLu

I just got off the phone with LuLu's mommy, LuLu is holding her own, they have a tube in her side and got 20cc's of fluid from around her heart today, they are hoping for less tomorrow, LuLu ate for the vet today, good sign:aktion033:, if she continues to do well and the fluids become less, she will be able to go home tomorrow with the tube in her. So keep the prayers coming.
I will get some pictures in a few days of little LuLu so you can see how she is doing. 
"THANK YOU GOD"


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you for the update!

Hang in there, Lulu. We're all pulling for you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, this is promising! Will keep LuLu and her mommy in my prayers!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for the update!! I am still praying so for this precious angel. God knows that these darlings mean much to us, and it breaks our heart to see them in pain.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news and thank you for the update.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear LuLu is making positive progress. She is in my prayers. I hope things continue so she can go home and rest up for a full recovery. Bless your heart sweet girl. Thank you for the update. Please continue to keep us posted.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

so happy to hear this good news Paula. hang in there Lulu.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Checking on little Lulu.....and asking the angels:innocent::innocent::innocent::innocent: to still watch over her....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- thanks for the update on little Lulu. It sounds positive, but guarded. I know that I dear Lord is holding her in His hands, and I'm continuing to pray for her full and speedy recovery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Paula for this news! We will keep LuLu in our thoughts & prayers.
Is it possible that this problem was not from the fall? I never heard of such a result from a fall. My thinking is that since she is so tiny, maybe she always had an undetected heart issue and maybe this was discovered through the fall?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this....prayers for LuLu.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm so glad that Lulu is holding her own....and pray she continues to improve. But I am curious (like Sandy) about fluid around her heart - was that due to her injury from the fall? 

Whatever, she's still here and improving, that's all that really matters right now!!! :aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've not been able to comment on this at all even though I'm praying for this little baby. I'm so glad to hear some positive reports. This just hits too close to home for me. Parents are always bringing their kids in to see the puppies. They are not my customers because typically parents of small children are not spending extra money on their fur kids. But I don't want to gain a bad reputation by not being kind to their kids. And the kids of course always want to hold either Jett or Callie. So I tell them that if they sit down on the floor and either of them crawl up on their lap, that would be fine. And I can tell it bothers the parent that I just don't hand their precious child one of my babies. One time a little girl was sitting on the floor with Callie in her lap. I was talking to another customer and I heard a thud and turned in time to see Callie getting up off her back from the floor. So I immediately asked the child if she had been standing when she dropped her because I needed to know how far she fell if she was standing. Of course the child said she wasn't standing and the parent believed her. But I can't imagine Callie landing on her back from the lap of a small child sitting on the floor. Now I have to worry about the adults?? I've thought about asking people who want to let their kids hold my babies if they are prepared to pay for vet bills if they should accidentally injure them. But that's kind of 'snarky'. And I don't want to tell people how much a Maltese from a reputable breeder costs because I don't want to worry about someone trying to steel them. *sigh* Maybe a sign that says something like "I'm insured if one of my furkids hurts a customer. Are you insured if you or one of your kids hurts one of my furkids?" Still kind of snarky. I pray protection over them everyday. 

Thanks fur the update on precious LuLu. Praying she continues to heal and quickly.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just saw this thread as well, praying that sweet baby is recovering well.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal, I thought it was an adult that dropped Lulu? That makes it all the worse to me, but maybe the dog jumped and fell or something too---we don't really know the details. 
I too am extremely sensitive about anyone taking my two---sometimes people don't even ask---they just grab. I can get pretty testy in these situations. Even my DH has learned to snap to it when someone starts to grab. He is much kinder than I am but even he has his limits!

I do think if this fluid around the heart was blood and not just fluid that it could have been from an injury or fall. I think Paula called it fluid, but maybe it was blood?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I've not been able to comment on this at all even though I'm praying for this little baby. I'm so glad to hear some positive reports. This just hits too close to home for me. Parents are always bringing their kids in to see the puppies. They are not my customers because typically parents of small children are not spending extra money on their fur kids. But I don't want to gain a bad reputation by not being kind to their kids. And the kids of course always want to hold either Jett or Callie. So I tell them that if they sit down on the floor and either of them crawl up on their lap, that would be fine. And I can tell it bothers the parent that I just don't hand their precious child one of my babies. One time a little girl was sitting on the floor with Callie in her lap. I was talking to another customer and I heard a thud and turned in time to see Callie getting up off her back from the floor. So I immediately asked the child if she had been standing when she dropped her because I needed to know how far she fell if she was standing. Of course the child said she wasn't standing and the parent believed her. But I can't imagine Callie landing on her back from the lap of a small child sitting on the floor. Now I have to worry about the adults?? I've thought about asking people who want to let their kids hold my babies if they are prepared to pay for vet bills if they should accidentally injure them. But that's kind of 'snarky'. And I don't want to tell people how much a Maltese from a reputable breeder costs because I don't want to worry about someone trying to steel them. *sigh* Maybe a sign that says something like "I'm insured if one of my furkids hurts a customer. Are you insured if you or one of your kids hurts one of my furkids?" Still kind of snarky. I pray protection over them everyday.
> 
> Thanks fur the update on precious LuLu. Praying she continues to heal and quickly.


I know the feeling,I brought my fluffers to the store and kids would want to hold them.I'd say the same thing, sit on the floor and let them come to you.

Unfortunately the parents will not only side with their kids if they hurt your fluffs, they'd even lie for them,denying whatever caused the injury.... A customer of child who hurts your fluff is a customer, you can't afford, especially if it's a customer who comes in to look and not buy..

Sorry that snarky but I'd rather them leave in a huff than hurt my fluff!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry that snarky but I'd rather them leave in a huff than hurt my fluff! 

Michelle, you are a poet!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you Paula for this news! We will keep LuLu in our thoughts & prayers.
> Is it possible that this problem was not from the fall? I never heard of such a result from a fall. My thinking is that since she is so tiny, maybe she always had an undetected heart issue and maybe this was discovered through the fall?


The fall caused the issue's she is having, she doesn't have heart problems, that's why they were so surprised



Crystal&Zoe said:


> I've not been able to comment on this at all even though I'm praying for this little baby. I'm so glad to hear some positive reports. This just hits too close to home for me. Parents are always bringing their kids in to see the puppies. They are not my customers because typically parents of small children are not spending extra money on their fur kids. But I don't want to gain a bad reputation by not being kind to their kids. And the kids of course always want to hold either Jett or Callie. So I tell them that if they sit down on the floor and either of them crawl up on their lap, that would be fine. And I can tell it bothers the parent that I just don't hand their precious child one of my babies. One time a little girl was sitting on the floor with Callie in her lap. I was talking to another customer and I heard a thud and turned in time to see Callie getting up off her back from the floor. So I immediately asked the child if she had been standing when she dropped her because I needed to know how far she fell if she was standing. Of course the child said she wasn't standing and the parent believed her. But I can't imagine Callie landing on her back from the lap of a small child sitting on the floor. Now I have to worry about the adults?? I've thought about asking people who want to let their kids hold my babies if they are prepared to pay for vet bills if they should accidentally injure them. But that's kind of 'snarky'. And I don't want to tell people how much a Maltese from a reputable breeder costs because I don't want to worry about someone trying to steel them. *sigh* Maybe a sign that says something like "I'm insured if one of my furkids hurts a customer. Are you insured if you or one of your kids hurts one of my furkids?" Still kind of snarky. I pray protection over them everyday.
> 
> Thanks fur the update on precious LuLu. Praying she continues to heal and quickly.


 Crystal I would make a sign, it only takes one time and you could lose your babies. After seeing what LuLu has been going through I wouldn't care if you seemed snarky. 



edelweiss said:


> Crystal, I thought it was an adult that dropped Lulu? That makes it all the worse to me, but maybe the dog jumped and fell or something too---we don't really know the details.
> I too am extremely sensitive about anyone taking my two---sometimes people don't even ask---they just grab. I can get pretty testy in these situations. Even my DH has learned to snap to it when someone starts to grab. He is much kinder than I am but even he has his limits!
> 
> I do think if this fluid around the heart was blood and not just fluid that it could have been from an injury or fall. I think Paula called it fluid, but maybe it was blood?


yes Sandi it is fluids, I haven't heard from Bonnie today, she was supoose to bring LuLu home if she was ok.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

good to know that precious LuLu made it through surgery. Continuos prayers sent :grouphug:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Paula, have there been any updates on little LuLu? Has she gone home? I am continuing to pray for her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy that Lulu made it through surgery and hoping she'll be fine. :wub:
I don't let anyone pick up Tyler. I just tell people I would rather them not, that he's a jumper or squirmy and could get hurt. Period. The only people I would trust are people on this forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thinking and praying that LuLu is making a good recovery.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Checking in...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

thinking of Lulu and hoping she is getting well.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Also thinking of Lulu. I think of her alot and pray that she is continuing to improve. I hope maybe to hear an encouraging word from Bonnie tomorrow that she is home. I know that is where she would be most comfortable and maybe it would speed her recovery.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you for caring and for your prayers
Haven't heard anything:blush: I will call Bonnie tomorrow if I don't get a call tonight
Keep the prayers coming little LuLu will have a ways to go before she is out of the woods


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Thank you for caring and for your prayers
> Haven't heard anything:blush: I will call Bonnie tomorrow if I don't get a call tonight
> Keep the prayers coming little LuLu will have a ways to go before she is out of the woods


Been thinking and praying for her, keeps us posted.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay Paula, keep us posted. LuLu is in my prayers!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- just checking for an update, and praying that Lulu is recovering well.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I would love an update on Lulu.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

poor little girl!!  me and ozzie are sending good vibes...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting:
Sending prayers for continued improvements, Paula. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

checking in. Praying this absence of news is because she's getting stronger each day.....rayer:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Any update on sweet LuLu?? :Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm wondering about her too. rayer:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

MoonDog said:


> I'm wondering about her too. rayer:


Me, too.....


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Just wanted to check in on LuLu. Have you gotten any updates on the sweet baby?


----------

